# Eglin weekend hog hunt



## aquanologist (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been talking up the Eglin hog hunt for a couple of years with the Hoginator and team prohoghunters.com. They finally got it together and headed up for some panhandle hogging. The party consisted of me, Buck (hoginator), Jamie, Tom, and Howard, 6 bay/trail dogs, and the catch dogs Hooch (black puppy 8 mos) and Kang (blue/white). Kang might be the toughest looking dog I've ever seen.








Thursday: We hit some private land (350 acres) on the Choctawhatchee River to help out a friend and tune up the gang. Turned the dogs loose and walked the entire property with nothing to show for it. Looked like the hogs had left the property. Good news for the property, bad news for us. Oh well, good warm-up for the Eglin hunt. 

Friday: In line at the check station at 1100, tags number 1-5 at noon. Ran to a creek north of Duke and dropped the dogs. First hog bayed, caught, and knifed at 1220. That's got to be some kind of record. Here's Tom with Hooch on the first kill - 132lb boar.







Got on an unsuccessful race after that but decided to move into Jackson South. Picked up a couple tracks and turned out the dogs. Good sow caught quickly and the dogs are immediately on another track. This one took us for a race. The sow ran several miles before she hit Hwy 285 and turned around. That allowed the dogs to catch up and they bayed her in Little Rocky Creek. The dogs had already caught the hog when we got there but we let Kang loose anyway and the dog runs right past the hog and keeps on going. We knife the hog and start looking for Kang (no tracking collar because he was on the leash). Spent a couple of hours looking for the dog but it's getitng dark and starting to rain so we decide to hit the check station, clean animals, and eat something. Both sows were about 130 lbs dressed. While there, we get a call from the Niceville PD saying they have Kang. Long drive back to town to get the dog but well worth it. NPD were great and really helpful, said one of their crossing guards caught Kang inside the Niceville city limits - over 6 miles from where we lost him. Whoever that man is, we owe him a beer or three. 

All present and accounted for, we headed back out. Bayed up a group of shoats at about 9:30 and caught one (80 lbs). Dogs got back on the shoats and ran them for about an hour before we pulled them off. About midnight, we got on another good race. The dogs ran that hog for almost an hour when the heavy rain started, ending our night.

Friday summary, 4 hogs - all edible, no lost dogs, no injuries, one lost cell phone, 5 wet hunters.

Got a late start Saturday but it didn't matter. We ran dogs and tracked roads all day and didn't get the first action until after midnight. Three shoat tracks across RR221 but we turned the dogs out anyway. We had a good race but the shoats got away and then one of the dogs headed south so we had to spend another hour catching her. Nothing else to report so we stopped the hunt at 3 to get a nap. 

Sunday: Back up at 0500. Dogs out in Jackson North. Nothing but truck traffic so we pulled up and headed back south. On the way down 231 we see a fresh set of tracks - big tracks. We slam on the brackes and the dogs get the scent quickly. Couple of minutes later and the race is on! The hog bayed up in Juniper Creek and we had to run about 500 yards with the catch dogs to get in there. Kang and Hooch made short work of the hog and when we got in there the hollering started. Boar hog! Big boar hog! Look at the size of that hog! Look at the cutters! (our language was much more colorful _and_ reverent). Jamie and Tom were the first to him and it was Jamie's turn on the knife. He put an extra large hole in that hog. High fives around and check the dogs for injury. Nobody hurt but Kang had some very clean, very fresh slices in his vest. Took us til almost 10 to get the hog out to the truck so we called the hunt and took the victory lap to the check station. The boar weighed 190 dressed and had 3" cutters that were the thickest I've ever seen. The best part was that he was a bar hog so he's edible. 














Weekend summay: 5 hogs total, several good races, 5 tired, very happy hunters, 8 wore-out dogs, and no injuries or property damage - Buck needed a new cell phone anyway. 

Team ProHogHunters.com will be back next year.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Pretty cool report. I went on several dog hunts for ****, bear, and mountain lions in New Mexico about 18 years ago and they were quite exciting but also very tiring. Nothing like getting dragged through cactus, Russian olive trees, and over rough rocky terrain all day.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

That's awesome. Sounds like fun.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome! them hogs are some tough jokers....Kill as many as you can their taking over.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

That sounds like a blast. Awesome report


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

*Nice hunt...*

I didn't know about the eglin hog hunts ....thanks for sharing ..
Fairpoint


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

didn't know eglin had weekend hog hunts


----------



## aquanologist (Jul 21, 2009)

There is another hog hunt this weekend. $25 per person, 48 hours of hunting in Jackson units and Choctaw center. Last weekend there were about 50 hunters I think.

Eglin also has a new predator/varmit season May 15- June 15. Haven't seen the rule for that one yet but it sounds interesting. I've never played the predator game.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I called Jackson guard about whats happening on the hog hunts...more or less the same kind of rules on the varmint as of one .22 gun per hunting party....and only going to be in the Choctaw units...IIRC
Good luck this weekend....I wanted to go out and stalk hunt a hog but its a dog only hunt....and I have no bad ass dogs like ya'll dooooo.
Fairpoint


----------



## aquanologist (Jul 21, 2009)

video!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfVQOByMWFc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

those K9s put a hurtin' on that swine!

That one had a personal vendetta against that poor hog...was bitin' all on his junk after the ol' boy kicked the bucket! :thumbup:


----------

